

Spin up your Heroku dyno automatically after deploy - dzello
http://blog.joshdzielak.com/blog/2012/03/11/spin-up-your-heroku-dyno-automatically-after-deploy/

======
tomfakes
This is awesome - except that the post deploy hook times out waiting for my
app to load after being deployed.

Heroku takes over 30 seconds to get my app from 'deployed' to 'running', and
it's not even a very large app yet.

